# Removing glued original portafilter handles.



## Kimmo (Sep 14, 2020)

After few days of struggling, trial and error. I realised that removing ECM portafilter handles is absolutely easiest to remove by baking the whole thing in combi oven. 148°C & 50% humidity about 8 to 10 minutes. The Loctite used will melt and breakdown and removing the handle is easy thing to do.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Kimmo Great tip


----------



## JetForce (5 mo ago)

@Kimmo Thank you for the insights! I just joined this forum, as you are probably the only person on internet I could find to remove the handle 😄 Can you maybe specify how the interconnections exactly look like? Do you maybe have some pictures?

I tried it out twice as you did it. Both times I was able to turn the handle, but instead of unscrewing the portafilter from the handle it felt like I would turn a hex-head connected to the portafilter within a hex-contour within the plastic handle. 


//Edit: Here some pictures from the portafilter. The last picture shows a hex-contour in the back, which has already been quite mistreated by me.


----------

